# dubbio riguardo settaggio frequenza CPU

## sephiroth84

ciao raga ho installato gentoo su un HPnx6125 amd turion64bit 1800Mhz,  ho emergiato l'utility cpufreqd che mi mette a disposizione il comando cpufreq-info.... l'outuput di qeusto comando mi da tutte informazioni giuste fino a qunado non dice questo:

```

current policy: frequency should be within 800Mhz and 800Mhz. The governor performance may decide which speed to use with this range.

```

Questo rpaticamente vuol dire che onn fa salire la frequenza della cpu a piu' di 800 Mhz.. e questa cosa l'ho controlla anke con "cpufreq-info -w" mi da sempre "800000" pero'  i limiti di frequenza minima e massima sono impostati bene' infatti 

"cpufreqd-info -l" mi da "800000 1800000".

ho provato a fare già questa cosa...

```

cpufreq-set -f 1800Mhz

```

ma non cambia nulla.

Cosa ne pensate?

E' normale che non posso andare mai a 1800Mhz!??!

----------

## lavish

posta un 

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
```

----------

## sephiroth84

800000 1600000 1800000

----------

## sephiroth84

ah cmq se vi puo' essere di aiuto posto anke un po' di :

```
dmesg | grep cpu
```

```
Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32Mb)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xa, vid 0x2

```

e se do 

```
dmesg | grep CPU
```

```

CPU0: aperture @f392000000 size 32 MB

SMP: Allowing 3 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

Initializing CPU#0

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0 -> Core 0

Brought up 1 CPUs

ACPI: CPU0 (power states C1[C1] C3[C3])

```

P.S.: nel livecd la frequenza delal cpu è ottima infatti lì gentoo vola

Aiutatemi!!!!!!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## sephiroth84

ragazzi sono disperato non so proprio come fare.. ho gentoo installata ma col processore lento  :Sad:   :Confused: 

e non me la sento di affrontare la comipilazione di xorg e kde in queste condizioni...

----------

## Luca89

 *sephiroth84 wrote:*   

> ragazzi sono disperato non so proprio come fare.. ho gentoo installata ma col processore lento  
> 
> e non me la sento di affrontare la comipilazione di xorg e kde in queste condizioni...

 

prova a levare il supporto al frequency scaling (nel kernel).

----------

## sephiroth84

 *Quote:*   

> prova a levare il supporto al frequency scaling (nel kernel).

 

l'ho fatto sembra che il sistema vada piu veloce pero' non ho modo di controlalre la frequenza del procetto poikè

se do cpufreq-info mi da 

```
no or unknown cpufreqdriver is active on this CPU
```

questo ovviamente perkè disabilitando il supoprto al frequency scaling non ho modo di abilitare i driver della cpu nel kernel

sempre se ho tolto l'opzione giusta.... magari se mi dici in dettaglio quale voce despuntare nel kernel ti so dare piu' informazioni al riguardo...

----------

## masterbrian

Ciao,

hai provato ad usare speedfreq per modificare la velocità della cpu? Io mi sono trovato meglio con questa.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Scusa hai provato a vedere se e' un problema di kernel? Che driver usi per lo scaling delle frequenze?

----------

## knefas

Se nel livecd va e' sicuramente un problema di kernel. Hai compilato le ACPI tables? magari sono sbagliate...cmq prova a fare

```

echo userspace > scaling_governor 

echo 1800000 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_setspeed

```

----------

## lavish

Prova a cambiare driver.. io personalmente uso l'ondemand e mi trovo divinamente: comunque:

```
cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
```

Ti da la lista dei driver disponibili.

Prova a usare il 

```
performance
```

 se è in lista: in questo modo dovresti stare sempre a 1,8 GHz.

Comunque ti consiglio di provare ondemand.. ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## sephiroth84

allora su consiglio di luca89 tengo ancora disabilitato il supporto al frequency scaling (visto ke cmq sembra che tutto vada piu veloce pero' non ne sono sicuro dato che non sono in grado di constatarlo)... molte delle cose che mi avete suggerito le avevo già provate..ma nulla di buono.

Ora procedo col rifarle per sicurezza quindi:

riattivo il supporto al frequency scaling

attivo i driver per la mia cpu (powernow k8)

attivo i vari governor cos' da averli tutti disponibili e li provo un po' tutti

provo anke a settare la frequenza col speedfreq...

in ogni caso vi faccio sapere...

P.S : grazie mille a tutti :roll:

----------

## sephiroth84

allora ho riattivato il supporto al frequency scaling e sto di nuovo a 800 mhz...

ho provato ad usare cpusppedy che sembra buono (speedfreq non sono riuscito a trovarlo) 

quando do cpuspeedy -s mi dice che al velocità sta a 1.80 ma in realtà dice il falso perkè il file scaling_cur_freq mi porta che sta a 800 mhz... il file scaling_available_governors contine tutti i governors (performance conservative ondemand powersave ) ...

c'è un unico problema e mi sa che è questa la causa di tutto scaling_max_freq porta 800000 come mai?

vi ricordo che se disabilito il frequency scaling la cpu va al max... pero' non posso disattivarlo poikè poi non avrò piu' mopdo di interfacciarmi con essa...

suggerimenti?

----------

## lavish

 *sephiroth84 wrote:*   

> suggerimenti?

 

Provato ondemand?

```
echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

----------

## sephiroth84

 *Quote:*   

> Provato ondemand?
> 
> Codice:
> 
> echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

 

si l'ho provato non cambia nulla tutto uguale  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sephiroth84

cmq ti ricordo che nel file scaling_max_freq mi porta 800000 non dovrebbe esserci 1800000?  :Shocked: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

e tu metticelo a mano,, dov'e' il problema?

probabilmente sará un qualche problema con acpi o chi per esso... un soluzione rapida e' questa 

```

echo 1800000 >  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq

```

questa riga la metti in /etc/conf.d/local.start e sei a posto... certo forse non e' la soluzione piu' adatta...

Un altra soluzione un po piu' bellina ( ma che alla fin fine fa la stessa cosa ) e' andare a modificare /etc/init.d/cpufreqd e /etc/conf.d/cpufreqd, nel secondo setti le tue variabili MAX_FREQ e MIN_FREQ e nell'init vai a fare due echo nei file /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq e /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq.

Io ho fatto cosi' per prevenire dei problemi alla sconnessione del cavo di alimentazione.

Ciao

----------

## sephiroth84

non funziona...infatti se provo ad editare a mano scaling_max_freq , scrivendo 1800000 all'interno dopo aver salvato riapro il file e riappare magicamente 800000.. come se non avessi fatto nulla... o meglio come se si reimpostasse da solo... e qeusto accade anche se metto il comando che mi hai consigliato tu in local.start

Per qunato riguarda la seconda opzione il file /etc/conf.d/cpufreqd non esiste esiste soltanto /etc/init.d/cpufreqd

----------

## masterbrian

 *sephiroth84 wrote:*   

> speedfreq non sono riuscito a trovarlo
> 
> [...]
> 
> suggerimenti?

 

sys-apps/speedfreq

      Latest version available: 0.7.2-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.7.2-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 30 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.goop.org/~jeremy/speedfreq/

      Description: daemon to control the CPU speed in 2.6 kernels

      License:     GPL-1

Strano che tu non lo trovi.. hai provato con esearch, emerge -s ?

Ciao

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Scusa errore mio,, ho confuso cpufreqd con cpuferqutils... 

Cmq io ti consiglio, visto che al momento non ti funziona niente, di togliere tutti i programmi con  cui hai provato a settare lo scalig delle frequenze e di fare le prime prove a mano per vedere cosa succede; almeno si esclude la possibilitá di bug del programma... poi se riesci a ottenere qualche risultato provi programma per programma...

Ciao

----------

## bandreabis

Cacchio, medesima cosa con me (io non riuscivo ad abbassare la frequenza) ma non ricordo come ho risolto.  :Embarassed: 

Forse problemi di permessi.

Andrea

----------

